# Unterschied Traum und Wirklichkeit



## Gamer090 (10. November 2012)

Hi zusammen

Habe Gestern den Film Inception mal wieder gesehen und darin geht es ja um Träume, also sie brechen in den Traum einer Person ein und stehlen oder pflanzen Informationen.

Wie gross ist der Unterschied zu Traum und Wirklichkeit? 
Könnte jemand einen ganzen Tag träumen ohne es zu merken?
Kann ein Traum das Empfinden der Realität nehmen und den Traum an dieser Stelle setzen?

Ich würde sagen man kann einen Traum von der Realität unterscheiden ausser man befindet sich zu lange im Traum dann merkt man es kaum noch. Einen ganzen Tag träumen geht schon, aber das will keiner und irgendwann merkt man das man Träumt weil Sachen passieren die unmöglich sind, oder doch nicht?

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eure Meinung?


 
Ich habe keine da ich kein Experte bin und ich weiß auch nicht ob es da Experten gibt.
Ich für meinen Fall träume sicher -- so wie alle anderen auch -- aber ich kann mich an keinen Traum erinnern. Ich habe mich noch nie an was erinnert.
Ich weiß also nicht mal ob ich überhaupt träume und die Wissenschaft kann auch nur feststellen dass das Gehirn beim Schlafen aktiv ist aber was es da genau macht weiß meiner Meinung nach keiner mit Sicherheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Habe Gestern den Film Inception mal wieder gesehen und darin geht es ja um Träume, also sie brechen in den Traum einer Person ein und stehlen oder pflanzen Informationen.
> 
> ...


 
Was soll man dazu sagen?
"Ich denke, also bin ich".

ALLES weitere beruht auf Sinneseindrücken und es ist unmöglich, diese extern zu verifizieren. Ob und wann dein Bewußtsein Input aus der Außenwelt erhält (so es sie denn gibt - und so es dich denn gibt und mich dir nicht nur einbilde), oder ob ein anderer Teil von dir (what ever das eigentlich ist) -oder gar jemand anders- deinem Bewußtsein vorgauckelt, diese Eindrücke kämen von außen, kannst du unmöglich unterscheiden, weil es keine alternative Verifizierungsmöglichkeit neben eben diesen Sinneseindrücken gibt.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> "Ich denke, also bin ich".
> 
> ALLES weitere beruht auf Sinneseindrücken und es ist unmöglich, diese extern zu verifizieren. Ob und wann dein Bewußtsein Input aus der Außenwelt erhält (so es sie denn gibt - und so es dich denn gibt und mich dir nicht nur einbilde), oder ob ein anderer Teil von dir (what ever das eigentlich ist) -oder gar jemand anders- deinem Bewußtsein vorgauckelt, diese Eindrücke kämen von außen, kannst du unmöglich unterscheiden, weil es keine alternative Verifizierungsmöglichkeit neben eben diesen Sinneseindrücken gibt.


 
Das heisst also, man kann den ganzen Tag träumen ohne es zu merken? Das ist ja ein krasser Zustand, bin froh sowas nicht zu haben.


----------



## Niza (10. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Habe Gestern den Film Inception mal wieder gesehen und darin geht es ja um Träume, also sie brechen in den Traum einer Person ein und stehlen oder pflanzen Informationen.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin leider auch kein Fachmann.

Aber es gibt z.B. Menschen die Fantasie von der Realität nicht unterscheiden können.
Oder zwischne Film und Realtität.

Ich persönlich bin auch leicht betroffen und kann mir z.B. keine Horrofilme anschauen weil ich eine zu große Fantasie habe.


Genauso kann es auch beim Träumen sein.

Man könnte also nicht wissen ob man gerrade träumt.

Ist mir selber schon passiert.
Ich dachte das im Traum sei die Realität und bin dann aufgewacht und dann habe ich gemerkt das es doch nur leider ein Traum war. 


Einige glauben das unser Gehirn einfach nur die Erlebten Dinge verarbeitet und dabei lernt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

1.) Kommt wohl darauf an wie groß Realitätsverlust ist
2.) Soll es wohl geben, war schon auf genug Leute getroffen die es schafften den ganzen Tag irgendwie Geistig abwesend zu sein.
3.) Ja, schaue einfach mal DSDS und Co an. Da findet man die Haufenweise


----------



## godfather22 (10. November 2012)

Naja... Ich habe mich mal mit Luzidem Träumen beschäftigt und kann mich jetzt fast jeden morgen an die Details meiner Träume erinnern und ich muss schon sagen ich träume richtigen Käse. Deshalb glaube ich eher weniger, dass man einen Traum anhand von purem Schwachsinn von der Realität unterscheiden kann.
Die Fakten in diesem Film erscheine mir schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 1.) Kommt wohl darauf an wie groß Realitätsverlust ist
> 2.) Soll es wohl geben, war schon auf genug Leute getroffen die es schafften den ganzen Tag irgendwie Geistig abwesend zu sein.
> 3.) Ja, schaue einfach mal DSDS und Co an. Da findet man die Haufenweise


 
Ist es bei DSDS echt so schlimm? Habe diese Sendung nie geschaut.



> Naja... Ich habe mich mal mit Luzidem Träumen beschäftigt und kann mich jetzt fast jeden morgen an die Details meiner Träume erinnern und ich muss schon sagen ich träume richtigen Käse. Deshalb glaube ich eher weniger, dass man einen Traum anhand von purem Schwachsinn von der Realität unterscheiden kann.
> Die Fakten in diesem Film erscheine mir schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbei gezogen.



Das in Filmen nicht alles stimmt das wissen wir ja alle aber manche Sachen stimmen schon die sie im Film gebracht haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

Solltest dir mal die nächste Staffel ansehen ( aber nur die Vorauswahl ), was sich da alles zum Künstler berufen fühlt. Onkel Dieter hilft denen aber schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. November 2012)

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr mit dem Thema Traumdeutung befasst und in unserem Psychologiekurs eine Präsentation darüber gehalten.

1. - Der Unterschied zwischen Traum und Wirklichkeit ist riesig. Falls du dich manchmal an deine Träume erinnern kannst (was man trainieren kann und was Frauen übrigens häufiger können als Männer), dann wirst du feststellen, dass man ab und zu richtigen Mist träumt, der in der Realität so niemals passieren könnte! Ich habe beispielsweise erst vor Kurzem geträumt, dass ich mir ein paar Finger von der Linken Hand und den gesamten linken Arm abgerissen und mit einem Pavian getauscht hätte  - aber was mir das sagen soll... ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung!
Allerdings nimmt man aber auch Reize, die man während dem Träumen von außer wahrnimmt mit in den Tarum auf.

2. Dass man wirklich über einen so langen Zeitraum wie einen ganzen Tag träumt und das auch noch bewusst mitbekommt ist fast unmöglich! Denn es wird einem erst nach dem Aufwachen bewusst, dass man geträumt hat (wenn der Traum es überhaupt ins Bewusstsein schafft).

Deine dritte Frage verstehe ich aber leider nicht ganz


----------



## batmaan (10. November 2012)

also ich kann mich schon an träume erinnern. Sind auch alle realitäts nah und kurz vorm aufwachen erschien sie real, was mal gut ist und mal schlecht, je nach traum. Und die meisten meiner träume sind von faktoren beeinflusst welche ich erlebt habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2012)

An Träume erinnern sehe ich ja nicht unbedingt als außergewöhnlich an. Ich hatte ja mal einen Traum der nach 3 Jahren sogar Wirklichkeit wurde ohne zu wissen wo er sich abspielte


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> also ich kann mich schon an träume erinnern. Sind auch alle realitäts nah und kurz vorm aufwachen erschien sie real, was mal gut ist und mal schlecht, je nach traum. Und die meisten meiner träume sind von faktoren beeinflusst welche ich erlebt habe.


 
Träume sind ja eig. nur wiederholungen von erlebten Sachen  Also hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2012)

Dann muss ich ja ein richtiges Ferkel sein


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja ein richtiges Ferkel sein


 
Kommt drauf an woran du dich beim träumen erinnerst aber ich weiss was du meinst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das heisst also, man kann den ganzen Tag träumen ohne es zu merken? Das ist ja ein krasser Zustand, bin froh sowas nicht zu haben.



Das heißt, dass du gerade träumen könntest, du würdest diese Post lesen, ohne zu merken, dass du träumst.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Träume sind ja eig. nur wiederholungen von erlebten Sachen  Also hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen


 
Hast du wohl eher geträumt.
Ich träume jedenfalls durchaus von Dingen, die ich noch nicht erlebt habe. Z.T. auch nicht will.
Z.T. schon


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du wohl eher geträumt.
> Ich träume jedenfalls durchaus von Dingen, die ich noch nicht erlebt habe. Z.T. auch nicht will.
> Z.T. schon



Mein Fehler  Meinte einige Träume, nicht alle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2012)

Bei mir nichtmal einige. Es gab zwar Personen die kannte aber das im Traum waren keine erlebten Sachen


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie der Doktor das nochmal genau meinte  Das die Sachen natürlich nicht 1:1 wiederholt werden ist klar. Ich glaube er sagte, Träume bestehen z.b. aus Informationen die man in der einen Woche aufgenommen hat, oder Sachen die man erlebt hat und die werden dann in umgewandelter Form im Traum wiedergegeben 

Bei mir warens, wenn ich so nachdenke doch schon paar, wie viele kann ich aber nicht sagen. Aber eigentlich kann ich mich auch nie wirklich an meine Träume erinnern, so schön diese auch waren  

Wie siehts bei euch eigentlich mit Alpträumen aus? Ich z.B. hab eig. nie wirklich Alpträume, jedenfalls an keinen, an den ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (11. November 2012)

Genau
Das Unterbewusstsein verarbeitet, was das Bewusstsein nicht verarbeiten kann/will


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Mir ist es sogar schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich so ca.einen Monat nach einem Traum etwas unglaublich ähnliches (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche) erlebt hab. Das hab ich dann durch ein Dejavu gemerkt (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt ) und dann erinnere ich mich plötzlich an den Traum. Kann natürlich auch einfach nur Zufall sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> "Ich denke, also bin ich".
> 
> ALLES weitere beruht auf Sinneseindrücken und es ist unmöglich, diese extern zu verifizieren. Ob und wann dein Bewußtsein Input aus der Außenwelt erhält (so es sie denn gibt - und so es dich denn gibt und mich dir nicht nur einbilde), oder ob ein anderer Teil von dir (what ever das eigentlich ist) -oder gar jemand anders- deinem Bewußtsein vorgauckelt, diese Eindrücke kämen von außen, kannst du unmöglich unterscheiden, weil es keine alternative Verifizierungsmöglichkeit neben eben diesen Sinneseindrücken gibt.


Man könnte es mit z.B. EEG verifizieren. Ob jemand träumt.

Aber selber kann man es in dem Moment nicht und deswegen fühlen und leben ja viele ihre Träume teilweise sehr intensiv. Sie sprechen im Schlaf, schreien, schwitzen, bewegen sich hektisch.
Manchmal merkt man aber das man in einen "schlechten" Traum ist und kann das aufwachen erzwingen.

Schlimm sind die Träume wo man denkt man wäre wach, ist es aber nicht. Hatte ich auch schon paarmal.


----------



## Z3rno (11. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Habe Gestern den Film Inception mal wieder gesehen und darin geht es ja um Träume, also sie brechen in den Traum einer Person ein und stehlen oder pflanzen Informationen.
> 
> ...


 
Frage 1: theoretisch gesehen können wir alles träumen, also ist der Unterschied 100%, denn der Trazm ist an keine Regel gebunden
Frage 2: Wie mienst du das? Einen Tag in Echtzeit oder einen Tag, denn man träumt? Angeblich soll ja ein Traum nur 8 sekunden oder so lang sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob mehr möglich ist!
Frage 3: Ok, da kann man glaube ich unendlich argumentieren und wird doch zu keinem Ergebnis kommen, da jerder auch ein wenig seine eigene Interpretation hat.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es sogar schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich so ca.einen Monat nach einem Traum etwas unglaublich ähnliches (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche) erlebt hab. Das hab ich dann durch ein Dejavu gemerkt (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt ) und dann erinnere ich mich plötzlich an den Traum. Kann natürlich auch einfach nur Zufall sein.


Kenn ich  hab ich auch oft genug  jedoch denke ich das es nur zufälle sind und unser gehirn uns da einen streich spielt


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich  hab ich auch oft genug  jedoch denke ich das es nur zufälle sind und unser gehirn uns da einen streich spielt



Ja... Manche Träume sind ja auch so "normal", dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis es passiert.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (11. November 2012)

manchmal ist es aber auch echt krass, dass es augenblicke gibt, wo man denkt, dass es jetzt gleich genau so passiert. 
bei Matrix gab es ja die Szene mit der schwarzen katze, die sie mit Déjà-vu beszeichnet haben (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Mir ist es sogar schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich so ca.einen Monat nach einem Traum etwas unglaublich ähnliches (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche) erlebt hab. Das hab ich dann durch ein Dejavu gemerkt (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt ) und dann erinnere ich mich plötzlich an den Traum. Kann natürlich auch einfach nur Zufall sein.



Richtig merkwürdig wird es, wenn man während des Traums das sichere Gefühl hat, dass man das noch erleben wird 
Umgekehrt frage ich manchmal, ob mein Hirn, wenn mich ein Erlebnis an einen Traum erinnert, nicht einfach mit dieser "Erinnerung" falsch liegt und erst in diesem Moment behauptet, ich hätte das schon einmal geträumt, was ich aber nie habe 


(Schreibweise übrigens mit ein paar mehr Accents und in zwei Wörtern)




Headcrash schrieb:


> Man könnte es mit z.B. EEG verifizieren. Ob jemand träumt.
> 
> Aber selber kann man es in dem Moment nicht und deswegen fühlen und leben ja viele ihre Träume teilweise sehr intensiv. Sie sprechen im Schlaf, schreien, schwitzen, bewegen sich hektisch.



Und genau danach hat der TE ja gefragt - nach der ich Perspektive und da ist alles denkbar.

Von außen sieht es natürlich anders aus, da braucht man nicht mal ein EEG - es gibt afaik keinerlei Hinweise auf Träume außerhalb der REM-Phase.



> Schlimm sind die Träume wo man denkt man wäre wach, ist es aber nicht. Hatte ich auch schon paarmal.


 
Hmm - schlim fand ich solche bislang nicht. Aber hochgradig irritierend finde ich Träume, in denen man denkt, man würde geweckt werden. Kurz bevor man tatsächlich geweckt wird. (und das Idealerweise noch in einer Situation, in der man die Möglichkeit hat, sich dann direkt wieder umzudrehen und erneut einzuschlafen  )


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich träume jedenfalls durchaus von Dingen, die ich noch nicht erlebt habe.


 
Z.B. von einem Thread ohne Spamm?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass du gerade träumen könntest, du würdest diese Post lesen, ohne zu merken, dass du träumst.
> Ich träume jedenfalls durchaus von Dingen, die ich noch nicht erlebt habe. Z.T. auch nicht will.
> Z.T. schon


 
Das ist ja Krass, dann kann man träumen man hat was gemacht was man aber schlussendlich nicht hat, wenn man den Unterschied nicht merkt dann vergisst man Sachen die nich zu erledigen sind und man träumt man hätte es schon erledigt was man aber nicht hat.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Doktor das nochmal genau meinte  Das die Sachen natürlich nicht 1:1 wiederholt werden ist klar. Ich glaube er sagte, Träume bestehen z.b. aus Informationen die man in der einen Woche aufgenommen hat, oder Sachen die man erlebt hat und die werden dann in umgewandelter Form im Traum wiedergegeben
> 
> Bei mir warens, wenn ich so nachdenke doch schon paar, wie viele kann ich aber nicht sagen. Aber eigentlich kann ich mich auch nie wirklich an meine Träume erinnern, so schön diese auch waren
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch eigentlich mit Alpträumen aus? Ich z.B. hab eig. nie wirklich Alpträume, jedenfalls an keinen, an den ich mich erinnern kann


 
An Träume kann sich keiner erinnern weil wenn man aufwacht sind diese Erinnerungen weg, weil das Gehirn sie nicht speichert. 
Alpträume habe ich zum Glück auch nie, jedenfalls höchstens alle paar Jahre und woher die kommen ist mir Rätselhaft, weil wenn es nichts ist was passiert ist oder man will das es passiert, woher kommt es dann?



godfather22 schrieb:


> Mir ist es sogar schon ein paar mal passiert, dass ich so ca.einen Monat nach einem Traum etwas unglaublich ähnliches (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche) erlebt hab. Das hab ich dann durch ein Dejavu gemerkt (keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt ) und dann erinnere ich mich plötzlich an den Traum. Kann natürlich auch einfach nur Zufall sein.


 
Interessant oder? Als ob du in die Zukunft schauen könntest und weisst im Voraus was passiert, aber sowas ist mir auch schon passiert und fand es Merkwürdig.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man könnte es mit z.B. EEG verifizieren. Ob jemand träumt.
> 
> Aber selber kann man es in dem Moment nicht und deswegen fühlen und leben ja viele ihre Träume teilweise sehr intensiv. Sie sprechen im Schlaf, schreien, schwitzen, bewegen sich hektisch.
> Manchmal merkt man aber das man in einen "schlechten" Traum ist und kann das aufwachen erzwingen.
> ...


 
Das ist ja das Problem, man merkt nicht immer ob man träumt oder nicht ausser es passieren Dinge die unmöglich sind, dann merkt man es eigentlich.



Z3rno schrieb:


> Frage 1: theoretisch gesehen können wir alles träumen, also ist der Unterschied 100%, denn der Trazm ist an keine Regel gebunden
> Frage 2: Wie mienst du das? Einen Tag in Echtzeit oder einen Tag, denn man träumt? Angeblich soll ja ein Traum nur 8 sekunden oder so lang sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob mehr möglich ist!
> Frage 3: Ok, da kann man glaube ich unendlich argumentieren und wird doch zu keinem Ergebnis kommen, da jerder auch ein wenig seine eigene Interpretation hat.


 
Theoretisch kann im Traum schon alles vorkommen aber wenn Sachen passieren die du für Unmöglich hältst dann merkst du doch daas was nicht stimmt oder nicht?
Ich meinte schon einen Tag in Echtzeit und genau das wundert mich ob jemand das überhaupt schaffen kann.



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> manchmal ist es aber auch echt krass, dass es augenblicke gibt, wo man denkt, dass es jetzt gleich genau so passiert.
> bei Matrix gab es ja die Szene mit der schwarzen katze, die sie mit Déjà-vu beszeichnet haben (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).


 
Bei Matrix war es schon so mit der Katze, jedoch dort sind die Menschen an einer Welt angeschlossen also ihnen wird ihre Welt nur Vorgetäuscht, was man eigentlich auch mit den Träumen gleichsetzen kann. Denn im Traum wird einem auch eine Welt vorgetäuscht die nicht immer Echt sein muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Richtig merkwürdig wird es, wenn man während des Traums das sichere Gefühl hat, dass man das noch erleben wird
> Umgekehrt frage ich manchmal, ob mein Hirn, wenn mich ein Erlebnis an einen Traum erinnert, nicht einfach mit dieser "Erinnerung" falsch liegt und erst in diesem Moment behauptet, ich hätte das schon einmal geträumt, was ich aber nie habe


 
Man kann sich Träume ja nicht merken also kann es schon sein das man etwas mehrmals Träumt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Z.B. von einem Thread ohne Spamm?


 
Oh ja Threshold von sowas Träumen wir doch alle


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

Also, wenn man sich nicht an Träume erinnern kann, was hab ich dann den leuten erzählt, wenn ich über nen schrägen Traum geredet habe


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also, wenn man sich nicht an Träume erinnern kann, was hab ich dann den leuten erzählt, wenn ich über nen schrägen Traum geredet habe



Ich kann mich nie an Träume erinnern, manche können es manche nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nie an Träume erinnern, manche können es manche nicht.


 
Damit bin ich einverstanden


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant oder? Als ob du in die Zukunft schauen könntest und weisst im Voraus was passiert, aber sowas ist mir auch schon passiert und fand es Merkwürdig.:



Naja das würde dann ja meinen glauben daran bestärken, dass alles gleichzeitig passiert. 
Was mir immer auffällt ist, dass ich mich nie daran erinnere, ob ich was denke, während ich Träume. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich auch was über den Dreck denke, den ich da gerade erlebe aber ich weiß es eben nicht. Es ist als würde ich durch die Augen eines anderen Sehen.

Edit:


			
				Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nie an Träume erinnern, manche können es manche nicht.



Du armer 
Ich liebe es mittags Dubstep zu hören und ein bisschen zu schlafen dabei wache ich immer auf kürz nachdem ich meine Remschlafphase erreicht hab und ich weiß was ich geträumt hab. Mir macht das richtig spaß. 
Beschäftige dich doch mal mit dem Luziden Träumen. Du kannst dadurch lernen dich an deine Träume zu erinnern.


----------



## pedi (13. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nie an Träume erinnern, manche können es manche nicht.


 geht mir auch so.
wer weiß für was das gut ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2012)

godfather22;4720658
Edit:


Du armer :(
Ich liebe es mittags Dubstep zu hören und ein bisschen zu schlafen dabei wache ich immer auf kürz nachdem ich meine Remschlafphase erreicht hab und ich weiß was ich geträumt hab. Mir macht das richtig spaß. 
Beschäftige dich doch mal mit dem Luziden Träumen. Du kannst dadurch lernen dich an deine Träume zu erinnern.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich will ich mich nicht unbedingt an Träume erinnern, weil ich weiss nicht wofür ich das brauchen soll. Habe den ganzen Tag schon genug Gedanken, brauche nicht noch mehr
> Bin eben einer der immer in Gedanken ist und deshalb Träume schnell vergesse.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2012)

Ich kann mich auch selten an meine Träume erinnern. Aber hatte schon paarmal Träume wo ich das Gefühl hatte, sie teilweise steuern zu können.


----------



## robbe (15. November 2012)

Ich hatte in meinem Leben schon Träume, die mich so "bewegt" haben, das ich mich noch Jahre später dran erinnern konnte. Generell kann ich mich eigentlich immer an den grade geträumten Traum erinnern, aber in den meisten Fällen verschwindet die Erinnerung nach sehr kurzer Zeit wieder, wahrscheinlich weils einfach unwichtig ist.

Was es bei mir manchmal gibt. Wenn ich richtig dämliche Träume hab, kommt es durchaus mal vor, das ich in dem Traum zu mir selber sage: Das ganze hier ist so absurd, das kann nur ein Traum sein, du musst jetzt aufwachen. Und dann wach ich auch tatsächlich auf. Ich weiß dann sozusagen im Traum, das ich nur träume. Passiert zwar nur sehr selten, aber ich find das auf jeden Fall sehr interessant.


----------



## Ifosil (15. November 2012)

Im Traum kann ich tief fallen und beim Aufschlag wach ich auf, das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## batmaan (18. November 2012)

heute wieder ein traum gehabt, einen sehr "schönen" ..aber wenn ich dann versuche über den selben traum wieder nachzudenken geht es nicht. Und was mir aufgefallen ist : im traum selber schien mir der traum völlig real, als ich dann über den selben sachverhalt nachdenke, erschient mir das total unrealistisch.


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

Sehr lustig aber ich war gestern abend noch mit ein paar Kumpels was trinken und wir haben und genau über dieses Thema rumphilosophiert. Wir kamen zu dem schluss das man sich ja eigentlich nicht sicher sein kann ob das was man als wach warnimmt auch wirklich unser wacher zusatand ist und das andere der Traum. Hört sich vielleicht schräg an aber wenn man mal länger darüber nachdenkt und diskutiert kommt man drauf dass es gar nicht so schräg ist.


----------



## godfather22 (22. November 2012)

Wann hab ich das denn gesagt? O.o

Edit: Sry da hat die App mist gebaut


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. November 2012)

Wenn man sich nicht an seine Träume erinnern kann ist echt schade.

Ich kann mich sehr oft an meine Träume erinnern früher konnte ich aus dem Traum aufwachen wenn ich Angst bekommen habe, das war so bis ich ca. 10 wurde.
Ich kann im Traum unterwasser auf jeden Fall atmen. 
Früher hatte ich oft Träume in denen ich vom Boden abheben könnte.
Aber das Beste und das hatte ich nur zweimal, war zu wissen, das man sich in einem Traum befindet.
Ich habe auch oft Träume aus meiner Kindheit meistens an Situationen die ich vermisse z.B Klassenfahrten Urlaub Ferien bestimmte Orte an denen ich war, einfach Legendäre Situationen aus meiner Vergangenheit die ich gerne nochmal erleben würde.


----------



## Sraw (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr interessant wie andere Leute träumen.


----------



## Elthy (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde dieses Thema auch sehr spannend. An viele Träume kann ich mich nicht erinnern (ich kann nochnichtmal sagen ob ich in den letzten Tagen überhaupt geträumt habe) aber aus einigen Träumen behalte ich einzelne Bilder/Eindrücke. An Einige kann ich mich auch nach über 10 Jahren noch erinnern, andere träume ich häufiger...


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mich oft an meine Träume erinnern. Heute Nacht hab ich in der Tiefgarage vom Film "Der Untergang" mit Heinrich Himmler gekämpft. Okay, war kein richtiger Kampf, ich hab ihn massenmordende Brillenschlange genannt und klar gemacht, dass die Alliierten auf keinen Fall mit ihm verhandeln werden, dann gabs ein kleines Gerangel. Gestern Nacht hab ich mit ner süssen Apothekerin im Altenpflegeheim auf nem Bett rumgeknutscht, in dem eine Oma drin lag.  Lebendige Fantasie FTW.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Dezember 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich oft an meine Träume erinnern. Heute Nacht hab ich in der Tiefgarage vom Film "Der Untergang" mit Heinrich Himmler gekämpft. Okay, war kein richtiger Kampf, ich hab ihn massenmordende Brillenschlange genannt und klar gemacht, dass die Alliierten auf keinen Fall mit ihm verhandeln werden, dann gabs ein kleines Gerangel. Gestern Nacht hab ich mit ner süssen Apothekerin im Altenpflegeheim auf nem Bett rumgeknutscht, in dem eine Oma drin lag.  Lebendige Fantasie FTW.


 
Das Leben wäre ohne Fantasie doch langweilig, oder nicht?


----------

